
Xerox could have conquered the personal computing market (2012) - thicknavyrain
https://hbr.org/2012/10/big-companies-cant-innovate-halfway
======
RNeff
Nope: The keyboard made the product disgusting to Suits.

[https://rrandyrrodent.tumblr.com/post/186454963342/why-
the-x...](https://rrandyrrodent.tumblr.com/post/186454963342/why-the-xerox-
parc-alto-failed)

